# BANGLADESH | Railways



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

New York Morning said:


>


This looks like it's mixed guage, or at least prepared for conversion to broad gauge. Is this the case?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-railways-orders-150-coaches.html?channel=529
> 
> *Bangladesh Railways orders 150 coaches*
> Wednesday, March 09, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../padma-bridge-rail-link-contract-awarded.html
> 
> *Padma Bridge Rail Link contract awarded*
> 09 Aug 2016
> ...


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China to build railway in Bangladesh*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ngladeshi-dual-gauge-railway.html?channel=540
> 
> *ADB finances Bangladeshi dual-gauge railway*
> Wednesday, September 28, 2016
> ...


----------



## bdogan (Oct 14, 2014)

New York Morning said:


> metre gauge HHD class, No 3320,built by Ganz in Hungary 1983,passes through a textile market as it arrives at Bogra on train 20,the "Bogra Express", 1345 Gaibandha to Santahar. Stall holders need swift reactions to clear the tracks of their wares.
> 
> 
> metre gauge 2912, built in 2000 by Hyundai Rotem in South Korea, nears Dhaka on 0715 from Chittagong,The "Mahangar Probhati". Slums line the trackside here. Many of the residents scrape a living by breaking bricks for hardcore
> ...


Such a warm, friendly railway system


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-deal-for-new-240km-railway.html?channel=527
> 
> *Bangladesh agrees deal for new 240km railway*
> Tuesday, December 20, 2016
> ...


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

Slightly old but still posting - 

*Indian Railways to export 120 LHB coaches to Bangladesh, first consignment of 40 to be dispatched in March
*



> NEW DELHI: Railways will export 120 modern LHB coaches to Bangladesh at an estimated cost of Rs 367 crore, with the first consignment of 40 set to be dispatched in March.
> 
> This is the biggest-ever consignment of Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches to be exported by the Railways, said a senior Railway Ministry official.
> 
> ...


Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

-- Video of initial coach delivery --



Bombay2Calcutta said:


>


Being used in BR as of now -





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-Wne-GJNWg


----------



## shaikh altamash (Jan 22, 2014)

quashlo said:


>


ye kiya hai ?? aur q hai???


----------



## Absurdity (Dec 9, 2019)

*Poor Urban Facilities*



> The Narayanganj central rail station is situated beside the Shitalakkhya River near its ghat 5. From the river bank area, if someone wants to enter the rail station then they have to cross the biggest and the busiest fish market in the city that sits just in front of the station. Though the station can be accessed from all directions, passengers usually use the passage through the stinking fish market to enter the station proper passing by huge piles of pungent wastes on both sides. The wastes are dumped by the nearby kitchen and fish markets and the restaurants regularly. The station has a waiting room for the passengers with two attached toilets. One of the toilets was found locked on Wednesday while most passengers avoided sitting in the waiting room due to the bad smell coming from the toilets. Floating people as well as animals sleep on the platform round the clock. The Chashara rail station is situated by the busy Panchabati–Chashara road under the Roads and Highways Department. Locals alleged that people used this station at great risks due to absence of an underpass or overpass.


 from https://www.newagebd.net/article/96911/poor-facilities-plague-dhakanganj-train-stations according to wikipedia, this only station for this megasuburb which it serves is home to about 2.2 million people! :nuts:hno:hno:


----------



## manbil777 (Oct 15, 2004)

I wanted to revive this thread to update with recent developments.

I know Rail transport situation in Bangladesh is quite bad, but the challenges are humongous as well. In spite of it leading the Indian subcontinent in per capita income (GDP) and health/education markers (HDI).

There are 165 Million people in Bangladesh, which is the size of the State of Wisconsin in the US. But fertility rate for Bangladeshi women is around 2.1 children now, which is 'replacement rate'. We expect the population to decrease significantly in the next two decades as older people die off and newer children are not born to replace them, thanks to educated women and their participation in the workplace (they don't have time anymore to sit at home and make babies). That nice shirt and shorts you bought made in our country, made by these women helped a lot.

There are 21 Million people who live and work in the city of Dhaka. The fact that traffic and especially rail transport still works is a miracle. But - changes in the form of mega projects (huge ones) are in the making.

One change, of interest to viewers of this thread - is going to be local Metro Rail System, of which Line-6 is almost complete (20 KM), which will help immensely to relieve traffic mayhem and gridlock. There are five more metro lines planned, of which some will be bored underground.


















Dhaka Metro Mass Rapid Transit System


The Dhaka Metro Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) is a new metro rail system being developed by the Dhaka Mass Transit Company (DMTC) in Dhaka, Bangladesh.




www.railway-technology.com










I will visit and update this thread from time-to-time. Cheers.


----------



## manbil777 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd be also amiss if I did not mention the Padma Bridge, the road/rail bridge built over the second largest river in the world.



















Before the bridge was built, rail freight wagons were transported via transfer barge.






Padma Bridge - Wikipedia

On the way to the bridge...






Drone view of the bridge itself


----------



## manbil777 (Oct 15, 2004)

Review of one of the newer express train (MG) coaches in Bangladesh. Still running with older Hyundai Rotem GT18LA-2 BR class 2900. These proved to be VERY reliable in Bangladesh Service.









Locomotives of Bangladesh - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The point is - this is nowhere near the rail-travel standards in EU, UK or US. But for people in Bangladesh this is a large improvement. Well-off people in Bangladesh don't ride trains, they can avail of 200 Mile hops in 737's.






Excited bunch. 

This train (Subarna Express) will be run with newer Hyundai Rotem GT38AC BR Class 3000 (these are undergoing testing and will be commissioned soon).






Here's another meter gauge train (MohanGanj Express) to North of the Country. Lots of LOL moments (no social distancing at all), even in the middle of CoVid scare. As you can see, Upper Middle class folks on up don't really ride these trains. But I hope they keep these trains clean (especially restrooms), as management and discipline seems to have improved.


----------



## manbil777 (Oct 15, 2004)

The indisciplined ticket-less rider madness made the railway eat some humble pie. Although shameless as they are, changes were slow in coming. All in good time I guess...
This used to happen one/two days out of the whole year and it doesn't anymore.

This is how it used to be due to mismanagement.






This is how it is now.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* India-Bangladesh trains to resume services from June 1*
The Times of India _Excerpt_
May 17, 2022

Three passenger trains from Kolkata to Dhaka, that were discontinued due to the Covid-19 pandemic, will resume services from June 1. 

Sources said the three passenger trains - Maitree Express and Bandhan Express and New Jalpaiguri-Dhaka Mitali Express - will be made operational when Union railway minister Ashwini Vaishnaw visits Bangladesh next month.

The services of five-day-per-week Kolkata-Dhaka Maitree Express and bi-weekly Kolkata-Khulna Bandhan Express were disrupted due to Covid-19.

More : bangladesh: India-Bangladesh trains to resume services from June 1 | India News - Times of India


----------

